# Buzzing noise when cold which goes up and down with engine RPM



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

It's from under-the-hood, if I wasn't specific in the original post.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's the direct injection high pressure fuel pump that is camshaft driven. Mine's always done it when cold outside. DI cars just make a lot of noise in the cold.

I can grab a video if it'd help, but I suspect we're talking about the same noise.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Loudest since the nine months you have owned the car....have the recent temps where you live been the coldest in those nine months?

I notice it a fair amount with my car during the cold spells of winter. This morning at 12 degrees, I was a bee buzzin' down the road until I got to the interstate.


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

I bought the car in Jan. '17. Didn't notice the noise in the cold weather until late fall or so--the second winter in the car. But thanks for the input, both of you guys. I guess I live with it.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

Mine makes this exact noise. Thanks for enlightening me. I thought it was an intake noise or something. Cold makes sense as it has surely been that here.


----------



## wlovell75 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've had my 2018 for a month after totaling my 2012. I didn't hear that noise until about a week ago. It's pretty loud when it's cold. After I jump on the highway I don't hear it. It's less noticeable when it's warmer outside. When I started hearing it I wasn't to happy. I even have a appointment for this Friday, but I may cancel it now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> After I jump on the highway I don't hear it. It's less noticeable when it's warmer outside.


Yep, ~45-55 starting temp, it isn't that noticeable. Gets louder the closer you get to freezing or below. And yep, goes away with some engine heat.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

We've got some very cold weather here in winter and we had some -20 celcius very often all winter long and I never heard this noise. We didn't get 45-55 fahrenheit yet lol. Maybe because it's too cold and no in between?


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

I hear it now even when I start it and it's 80 degrees outside. It's definitely a change from the entire first year I drove the car. Goes away quickly and isn't as loud as when it's cold, but if I'm hearing it now, I'm thinking it'll be noisy, big-time, this coming winter...sigh.

Just wondering...anybody on the forum get TSB's as they are issued for the second-gen?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Wasn't there a TSB for something with the turbo causing a buzzing noise? Something with correct torque on the heatshield bolts? Maybe it was only on 2016.5s?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

PolarisX said:


> Wasn't there a TSB for something with the turbo causing a buzzing noise? Something with correct torque on the heatshield bolts? Maybe it was only on 2016.5s?


Wastegate actuator arm rattles under harder acceleration in the 2500-3250 RPM range. There was no fix for it, and the '18's still do it.


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Wastegate actuator arm rattles under harder acceleration in the 2500-3250 RPM range. There was no fix for it, and the '18's still do it.


Welp, that answers my question. Just passed break-in period and thought " time to feed this thing some revs...wait, what's that buzzing??"

Thank you.


----------

